# congés de Noël



## nounou carine (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
besoin de votre aide pour le calcul de mes congés (comme d'hab!🤪)
Contrat commencé en septembre en année complète,le lundi ,mercredi et jeudi. Horaires d'accueil 8H50-17H20. Salaire horaire brut:5,60€ et 4,30€ net.
Je pose mes congés de fin d'année du mardi 27 décembre (le 26 est un férié chez moi, je suis dans le Bas-Rhin) , jusqu'au 31 décembre.
Est ce que je déduis les 5 jours , ou seulement les 3 jours où j'aurai dû travailler? Ensuite, où cela devient trop compliqué pour moi, c'est le calcul pour la déclaration du mois de décembre. Nombre de jours d'activité  ,nombre d'heures à déclarer et calcul salaire.
J'ai aussi posé le 2 janvier en congé, pour reprendre le 3, est ce que j'ai le droit? Si oui, pour la déclaration de janvier , je déduirai cette journée qui est normalement travaillée. Merci à toutes celles qui vont m'aider. Je pense que vous m'aurez encore sur le dos au moins 3 ans pour les calculs, car je suis vraiment nul, ça ne rentre pas dans ma tête. A mon âge, j'ai le cerveau qui se déshydrate, et je n'ai plus la lumière à tout les étages🤣
(62 ans, mais à l'envers ça fait 26)😁
🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## assmatzam (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

3 jours d'accueil par semaine
Lundi, Mercredi, jeudi
Horaires d'accueil 8H50-17H20. 
Soit 8.5 heures d'accueil par jour = 25,5 heures par semaine 

Salaire horaire brut : 5,60€
Année complète

Alors ta mensualisation doit etre de
25,5 heures par semaine x 52 semaines  x 5,60€ brut / 12 = 618,80 brut = *483,41 net*

3 jours x 52 semaines / 12 = *13 jours mensualisés*
25,5 heures x 52 semaines / 12 = 110,5 = *111 heures pour Pajemploi*

Tu prends 1 semaine de congés non acquises du lundi 26 au samedi 31 décembre 
Le lundi 26 étant  férié pour toi donc tu ne le décompte pas 
Tu déduis juste les 2 jours non travaillés : mercredi 28 et jeudi 29 de ton salaire de décembre

Le lundi 2 janvier sera déduis de ton salaire de janvier 2023


----------



## nounou carine (1 Décembre 2022)

_Merci beaucoup assmatzam  _


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

si les cp ne sont pas acquis le férié doit être déduit, il n'y a que lorsque les cp sont acquis que le férié ne se décompte pas


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Le férié  tombe un lundi 
L'am travaille habituellement les lundi mercredi et jeudi 

Le férié est acquis 
Mais les CP ne le sont pas 
Donc elle ne deduit que 2 jours

Si elle deduit 3 jours de son salaire cela veut dire qu'elle deduit le lundi férié et acquis.... 

En réalité ces congés sont du mercredi 28 décembre au mardi 3 janvier 
Et pas du lundi 26 décembre au samedi 31 décembre 2022


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

pour que le férié soit acquis il faut bosser la veille et le lendemain du férié or là elle sera en cp SANS SOLDE donc le férié est bien a déduire

source service publique.fr

"Les jours fériés chômés: Jour non travaillé tombant un jour habituellement travaillé ouvrent droit au maintien de la rémunération si les 2 conditions suivantes sont réunies :


L'assistante maternelle a travaillé le dernier jour de travail: Jour qui aurait dû être travaillé selon le contrat de travail ou le planning qui précède le jour férié
Elle a travaillé le 1erjour de travail: Jour qui aurait dû être travaillé selon le contrat de travail ou le planning qui fait suite au jour férié"


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je croyais qu'il fallait avoir l'une ou l'autre des 2 conditions
Pas les 2 réunies

Elle travaille la veille car elle accueille le jeudi de la semaine d'avant donc c'est bon mais le jour suivant effectivement


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

moi je ne déduirais pas le férié !!! non mais ooohhhh 

faut tout le temps tout déduire ! à un moment c'est bon ! même si il faut suivre la Convention ............


----------



## kikine (2 Décembre 2022)

non il faut les 2


----------



## nounou carine (2 Décembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses. Je sais que je vais en faire bondir certaines, et être d'accord avec d'autres , mais je ne  vais déduire que 2 jours et pas le férié, on verra bien. C'est vrai il y en a marre de déduire , déduire et encore déduire!!! a un moment, stop! On est déjà mal payée comme ça, alors hein!😤


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Moi je ne déduis RIEN DU TOUT

« Donc elle ne deduit que 2 jours »
Suivre conseil Assmatzam


----------

